# Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology 2



## Lukar (Feb 7, 2009)

So... anyone heard of this game? xD It came out in Japan a few days ago. Here's the Wikipedia article, and here's the opening video. The game's opening is called _flyaway_ by BACK-ON.

I'd definitely buy the game... if they decide to release it over here in the States. x.x I think there's a chance it'll happen, since we got the original Radiant Mythology.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 7, 2009)

Eugene is in this game.

Therefore, I am getting this game.

I will get it nine times.

Edit: I am in LOVE with this intro song god damn.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

No Judas makes me sad. 

Also Hearts >>>> This.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

^Actually, they will include everyone from the first game, so Leon will be in this game.

But funny how this game sold much more than the main Tales games AND the DS game. I guess the PSP + Multiplayer thing (which was the main reason why Monster Hunter Portable series were top sellers even up to now).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^Actually, they will include everyone from the first game, so Leon will be in this game.
> 
> But funny how this game sold much more than the main Tales games AND the DS game. I guess the PSP + Multiplayer thing (which was the main reason why Monster Hunter Portable series were top sellers even up to now).


 Judas has a different move set from Leon.

Hearts sold more then Innocence, Dawn of the New World ,Vesperia and Tempest on the first day.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

...And RM2 sold more than Hearts.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

On the first day?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

I dunno. But the selling charts in Famitsu said so.

Then again, I never cared about Tales games right after Eternia (sans Rebirth).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

So you just like team destiny made game?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah... basically the better games with better battle systems. Team Symphonia is like Stephanie Meyer - a hack.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2009)

It's pretty funny how Team Symphonia reuse their ideas.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hearts sold more then Innocence, Dawn of the New World ,Vesperia and Tempest on the first day.



Wow... That's just sad. @.@ Although, Tempest I can understand why, lol.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 7, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's pretty funny how Team Symphonia reuse their ideas.


You make it sound like they're the only ones who do that.

If anything they're part of the rule, not the exception.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2009)

But the sad thing is that at least Destiny tried to make each system fight differently.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You make it sound like they're the only ones who do that.


 Hearts and Destiny psx are the only games to reuse their  ideas.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjxK23eIvYw&feature=channel_page

Lol @ Innocence's characters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2009)

The fact that the monsters are pretty much similar, if not the same, for every game...


----------



## AlexX (Feb 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hearts and Destiny psx are the only games to reuse their  ideas.


I was talking in general... >.>



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The fact that the monsters are pretty much similar, if not the same, for every game...


Irrelevant. Nobody gives a damn about the generic monsters you waltz over in any RPG unless they're somehow important to the storyline (like in Pokemon or Shin Megami Tensei).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2009)

But there's a problem - every Tales game in Symphonia-era reuses it.

Also, I have a beef against "Tales" fans who are really just Symphonia-whores.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But there's a problem - every Tales game in Symphonia-era reuses it.


So? Again, lots of game companies do it, so stop acting like they're something special.



> Also, I have a beef against "Tales" fans who are really just Symphonia-whores.


And I have a problem with ToD fans who treat it the same way FF fans treat FF7, so we both have some beef with certain members of the fandom.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

Too bad Namco-Bandai hates any country that's not Japan so we're not gonna see Hearts anyways.

You know I'd have loved to play Tales of Innocence.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> And I have a problem with ToD fans who treat it the same way FF fans treat FF7, so we both have some beef with certain members of the fandom.


 Last time I checked it was ToS or TotA. 


Digitalpotato said:


> You know I'd have loved to play Tales of Innocence.


 ToI sucked, ToH is way better.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 8, 2009)

But the gameplay actually looked pretty fun. ; 3; 

can't really top Vesperia's though. Couldn't really juggle someone in the air like you could in Destiny or Vesperia in innocence.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But the gameplay actually looked pretty fun. ; 3;
> 
> can't really top Vesperia's though. Couldn't really juggle someone in the air like you could in Destiny or Vesperia in innocence.


 
ToI is just the king of bad plots in the tales series.
The Power of Creation is a godlike thing that grants wishes, at the cost of killing someone. Iria's past life, Inanna, was told by the Latio to kill Asura and wish that the heavens (and thus the Latio) would rule over the human world. Ruca's past life, Asura, wanted a peaceful world, and loved Inanna. Inanna killed him (with Spada's past life, Durandal lol) to wish. As he died he killed Inanna and wished that the human world and heaven would join together. The two mixed wishes caused the world to fall into chaos and all that. Matthias is the reincarnation of Asura, but he(she) took the form of Inanna out of both love and hatred. 

The wars caused by the chaos destroyed Sania village, orphaning Sian and Hermana. Hermana protects the children, Sian is saved by Matthias. Matthias tells Sian it wants to wish the world a paradise, so he joins. (Of course later it's true intentions show and he leaves) Thitose's past life, Sakuya, loved Asura. This is why Thitose is obsessed with Ruca and Matthias. Matthias wants to recover the Power of Creation and sacrifice Thitose to once again wish the heavens and her supreme, destroy the human world, etc. In the end, you kill Matthias, and Thitose kills herself lol to go with Matthias and stuff. Pretty much by now everyone that isn't you is definitively mentally insane. You go ahead and wish the world to be peaceful again, and oh I guess the heavens can stay too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

okay, I THINK I can read that....@_@ 


Interesting that it's actually not that much of a happy ending. Probably not as much of an eyeraising moment as Duke and shizel coming to their senses and saving the day.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> So? Again, lots of game companies do it, so stop acting like they're something special.
> 
> And I have a problem with ToD fans who treat it the same way FF fans treat FF7, so we both have some beef with certain members of the fandom.



Not really. I mean, even DQ change the sprites despite having the same monsters. In ToS era games they're copy-paste.

And no, Destiny-made fans don't treat the better Tales games as FF7. ToS fans treat Symphonia as one though.

Same could be said for any gamer who limits their options to Nintendo stuff. I mean, Golden Sun is boring and more of the same when compared to other RPGs of that time.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not really. I mean, even DQ change the sprites despite having the same monsters.


Are we playing the same games, here?



> And no, Destiny-made fans don't treat the better Tales games as FF7.


You're joking, right?



> Same could be said for any gamer who limits their options to Nintendo stuff. I mean, Golden Sun is boring and more of the same when compared to other RPGs of that time.


Still makes for an annual hilarity when the fans jump up and down at E3 time going on and on about how they know Golden Sun 3 is going to be announced... Really, the "The End" at the end of Lost Age not enough proof it's done?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants to play Tales of Hearts as much as I wanted to play Tales of Vesperia? @_@

Actually, what are your dude's thoughts on Legendia? I'm a little curious especially after hearing so much anti-Innocence comments. (Then again though I can't say that much other than it has a few good songs and that it looked interesting to me)


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Actually, what are your dude's thoughts on Legendia? I'm a little curious especially after hearing so much anti-Innocence comments. (Then again though I can't say that much other than it has a few good songs and that it looked interesting to me)


I personally find it the worst Tales game, but everyone else here (and interestingly, ONLY here) seem to insist Symphonia 1 & 2 are worse.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2009)

It is better than Symphonia in a sense that it has better music and well, plot. Not that's much mind you.

And the battle system is a bit more better in that OMGWE'REACTUALLYUSING2DMOVESINA2DPLANE type.

And nope, they treat them as FF6. FF7 is the Symphonia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Am I the only one who wants to play Tales of Hearts as much as I wanted to play Tales of Vesperia? @_@
> 
> Actually, what are your dude's thoughts on Legendia? I'm a little curious especially after hearing so much anti-Innocence comments. (Then again though I can't say that much other than it has a few good songs and that it looked interesting to me)


No, Your not the only one.

Legendia's was very nice and different, its problem was playing the game and how they presented it. (Splitting MQ and 'CQ" wasn't a good idea.) 



AlexX said:


> I personally find it the worst Tales game, but everyone else here (and interestingly, ONLY here) seem to insist Symphonia 1 & 2 are worse.


You forgot Abyss and Phantasia.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It is better than Symphonia in a sense that it has better music and well, plot. Not that's much mind you.


A lot of Sympahonia's music is remixes of ToP's music, which makes sense because they take place along the same timeline. The plot is most certainly not better either, because there isn't really any character development in Legendaria until you beat the game (which is where most will stop caring).



> And the battle system is a bit more better in that OMGWE'REACTUALLYUSING2DMOVESINA2DPLANE type.


Not really. ToS uses 3D movements, only problem is that only the CPU can move in them while the player can only move in 2D movements.



> And nope, they treat them as FF6. FF7 is the Symphonia.


Oh, please. I've heard people say they should have stopped making them after Destiny because there was no point.



> You forgot Abyss and Phantasia.


Okay, now I *KNOW* you're insane. Phantasia is considered one of the best (PS1 verson, anyhow) and Abyss is basically everything Symphonia should have been. To say Legendaria is better than them makes absolutely no freaking sense.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> because there isn't really any character development in Legendaria until you beat the game (which is where most will stop caring).


 *Legendia

They_ do_ show some personality unlike Phantasia/Abyss/Symphonia 1 & 2


AlexX said:


> Oh, please. I've heard people say they should have stopped making them after Destiny because there was no point.


 Any fan would say that kind of bullshit.


AlexX said:


> Phantasia is considered one of the best (PS1 verson, anyhow) .


It was good until Eternia came out.


AlexX said:


> Abyss is basically everything Symphonia should have been.


So having a terribly boring  plot, Aton of bugs and other bad stuff are good?


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> They_ do_ show some personality unlike Phantasia/Abyss/Symphonia 1 & 2


What are you talking about? The characters in Phantasia/Abyss/Symphonia show plenty of personality. I've played enough stock RPGs to know that no Tales game suffers from a lack of decent characterization or interesting plots, even the worst ones.

And I know how it's spelled, I just like calling it "Legendaria".



> Any fan would say that kind of bullshit.


Please. Just because they hate the games that came after doesn't make them a "real" fan of the series.



> It was good until Eternia came out.


Eternia wasn't bad, but from what I can tell most like PSX ToP better.



> So having a terribly boring  plot, Aton of bugs and other bad stuff are good?


What bugs? It had a few problems, but nothing comparable to your average 3D Sonic game.

How was the plot boring? No Tales game has a boring plot, and Abyss is no exception.

What other bad stuff? Just because you hate it doesn't mean it sucks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What are you talking about? The characters in Phantasia/Abyss/Symphonia show plenty of personality. I've played enough stock RPGs to know that no Tales game suffers from a lack of decent characterization or interesting plots, even the worst ones.


 Cliche characters do not count as "plenty of personality"



AlexX said:


> Please. Just because they hate the games that came after doesn't make them a "real" fan of the series.


 real fan=/= Hardcore fan. 


AlexX said:


> Eternia wasn't bad, but from what I can tell most like PSX ToP better.


 Two words "spell freeze"



AlexX said:


> What bugs? It had a few problems, but nothing comparable to your average 3D Sonic game..


 
World Map Music Glitch 
Mystic Arte Glitch 
Mystic Arte Spell Lock Glitch 
Flying Golem?! Glitch 
World Map Trick 
2nd playthrough Mystic Artes/System Data Glitch 
Loading/Getting Stuck Glitch 
Albiore-Yulia City Glitch 
I can't find the Albiore! Glitch 
Reid's Cut-In Glitch 
Berserker Title Glitch 
Super Jump Glitch 
Kaitzur-Chesedonia Glitch 
Coliseum Glitch 
The Walking Albiore Glitch

And other Glitches 


AlexX said:


> How was the plot boring? No Tales game has a boring plot, and Abyss is no exception.


 I can go on forever about how boring it is, how fictional science made everything a pain, how adding political issues ON TOP OF THAT added to the snore fest and dialog dumps and all the "EVERYONE HAS DARK PASTS."
 LOL REPLICAS LOL HUMAN EQUAL RIGHTS GOD AND WAR LOLOLOL



AlexX said:


> What other bad stuff? Just because you hate it doesn't mean it sucks.


 You like Cliche characters, terribly boring plots and Glitches?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

Tales of the Abyss's plot wasn't that boring. Granted, it REALLY had too much of a large part where absolutely NOTHING happened but Eternia also had quite a few dull moments as well (Ever notice the characters stop conversing with each other when they get to celestia?) and Legendia also had quite a bit of dullness until the Bantam Bouncers came. They at least don't make random characters sit in the background when their purpose is done since they actually GIVE them development. (Does Nanaly actually DO anything later on in Tales of Destiny 2?) 
...too bad that, combatwise, Shirley REALLY got the shaft. She may have been in my party for the final battle but she mostly sat in reserve unless I felt like taking her out to replace Will or Grune. (Since Grune LOVES to spam the stupid Curse spells when the enemies are STRONG against it. @_@) 

You know you guys are actually among the first people who actually say stuff positive about Legendia. O.O;; almost everytime it's mentioned around tales of fans they say so many negative things about it and just tear into the game like it's some abomination when there are worse. (Like say, Tempest...they actually demoted it from a main title.) 
What's wrong with it? I actually liked the effort made to show the characters and how no one truly sat in the background once they served their purpose. (Eternia is the most guilty of this. Do they even stop and THINK about Ras until he shows up and gets pwned by Shizel?)  And I liked Chloe. They should make a Tales of game with someone like her as the primary protagonist. I wouldn't mind the female being someone like Cress and the male is actually someone more like Mint or Estelle so long as they aren't a male colette brunel or Shirley. (Shirley really got the shaft in Legendia...)


I'll actually say this about the music...Sea of Rage is one tough competitor to Sakuraba & Shinji-whatever-I-forgot-his-name work. I wish they did put another battle theme in at least. @_@ considering the game is like, twice as long as Eternia and Vesperia (minus the >9000 missable events. -_-) listening to the same ol same ol battle theme gets kind of old after awhile. (I myself was hoping for a different battle theme when Shirley was evil)


PI...just out of curiosity, how many of those glitches are actually gameplay effecting? Flying golem last I checked didn't really do anything like freeze the game.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Cliche characters do not count as "plenty of personality"


Even cliche characters can be good if presented well. Besides, as I said, I've played a ton of stock RPGs where the cast has NO personality and the plot is as bare-bones as you can get. No Tales game is anywhere as bad as they are, and even Legendaria has its perks. Really, it's like ice cream: doesn't matter whether chocolate or vanilla is better, they're still pretty good in the end.



> [...]And other Glitches


How many of those impact gameplay? Unless they freeze the game or something they're hardly worth anything terrible (unlike ones in Sonic 2006 where you just fall through the floor...).



> I can go on forever about how boring it is, how fictional science made everything a pain, how adding political issues ON TOP OF THAT added to the snore fest and dialog dumps and all the "EVERYONE HAS DARK PASTS."


A good Tales game makes you think, and controversial subjects are good for that. Why shouldn't they make use of such subjects and raise questions of morality?

...And for some reason people hate pasts that aren't dark or somehow unhappy and call them stock (you know, like you've been doing). That's something to blame on the fans.



> LOL REPLICAS LOL HUMAN EQUAL RIGHTS GOD AND WAR LOLOLOL


What's so bad about that? They're all subjects that have to do with human nature, so why shouldn't they come up in a game that makes you think?




> You like Cliche characters, terribly boring plots and Glitches?


See Digitalpotato's post.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> (Does Nanaly actually DO anything later on in Tales of Destiny 2?) .


No.



Digitalpotato said:


> You know you guys are actually among the first people who actually say stuff positive about Legendia. O.O;; almost everytime it's mentioned around tales of fans they say so many negative things about it and just tear into the game like it's some abomination when there are worse.


Symphonia-whores?



Digitalpotato said:


> What's wrong with it? I actually liked the effort made to show the characters and how no one truly sat in the background once they served their purpose. (Eternia is the most guilty of this. Do they even stop and THINK about Ras until he shows up and gets pwned by Shizel?).


No one really cares about Ras. 



Digitalpotato said:


> And I liked Chloe.
> They should make a Tales of game with someone like her as the primary protagonist. I wouldn't mind the female being someone like Cress and the male is actually someone more like Mint or Estelle so long as they aren't a male colette brunel or Shirley. (Shirley really got the shaft in Legendia...).


 Tales of hearts?



Digitalpotato said:


> I'll actually say this about the music...Sea of Rage is one tough competitor to Sakuraba & Shinji-whatever-I-forgot-his-name work.


 Go-Shinji?



Digitalpotato said:


> PI...just out of curiosity, how many of those glitches are actually gameplay effecting? Flying golem last I checked didn't really do anything like freeze the game.


 http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/929343/46167


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, Abyss spawned the Cheagle.

DIE CHEAGLE DIE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Even cliche characters can be good if presented well. Besides, as I said, I've played a ton of stock RPGs where the cast has NO personality and the plot is as bare-bones as you can get. No Tales game is anywhere as bad as they are, and even Legendaria has its perks. Really, it's like ice cream: doesn't matter whether chocolate or vanilla is better, they're still pretty good in the end.


Fire Emblem?



AlexX said:


> A good Tales game makes you think, and controversial subjects are good for that. Why shouldn't they make use of such subjects and raise questions of morality?


Still boring.


AlexX said:


> ...And for some reason people hate pasts that aren't dark or somehow unhappy and call them stock (you know, like you've been doing). That's something to blame on the fans.


What?


AlexX said:


> What's so bad about that? They're all subjects that have to do with human nature, so why shouldn't they come up in a game that makes you think?


Not alot of people like that kind of stuff.



AlexX said:


> See Digitalpotato's post.


Which one?


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, Abyss spawned the Cheagle.
> 
> DIE CHEAGLE DIE


Windam > Cheagle


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Don't you still find it weird how Ras essentially vanishes from the storyline after you beat him up, then all of a sudden, bam there he is and WHOOOOOAAAA EVERYONE'S SAD!


Meredy and Farah were the only ones to like him.



Digitalpotato said:


> Ras is also but one example.
> Chat: Hello I am Chat, I own the Van Elitia and can actually join your battle party if you think about talking to me. Oh yeah I am a girl, how the hell did you guess I was a boy when I have a really squeaky voice that's actually kind of cute like Beryl's is?
> AAAAAAAH GET QUICKIE AWAY FROM ME!!!
> Oh yeah and I'll help you with a few things but I'm not as worthless as that guy named MAx.
> ...


Max has a cat fetish

Yeah...and they messed up the inclusion of Chat and Max pretty badly. 


Digitalpotato said:


> Last I checked, the main character is male. I say we make a FEMALE main character.


The game focus on Kohak not Shing, Well, Plot wise.



Digitalpotato said:


> you know there was a bug in Tales of Destiny (PSX) that would unlock LIlith?  And in order to get that you had to read a guide and do it EXACTLY the right way.


Yeah, It's pretty old


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

I really think Celestia may have been rushed in Eternia, thinking about it. Notice how they don't really stop and talk with each other or try developing the characters that much, more or less show what Farah, Keele, and Ried did in the past. 

Chat and Max should have had a bigger role in the story, and it would have been a little more worthwhile if their abilities weren't sidequests. Even IF you could solo Volt or Maxwell with Pow hammer.


I got too spoiled by even Eternia so I can't play Phantasia or the original destiny anymore. Least Destiny's a little more tolerable since it's not as chuggy as the GBA version, and you can put in Stan-Rutee-Chelsea-Mary-Leon or kongman and they don't stop the screen. (as much as I like you, Philia)


----------



## AlexX (Feb 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fire Emblem?


What does a strategy game have to do with anything?


> Still boring.


To you maybe.


> What?


You heard me.


> Not alot of people like that kind of stuff.


Storyline is a vital part of an RPG. If you don't care about stories that make you think or anything like that, look to another genre.


> Which one?


One right before the post I said that in. Along with any more that are still relevant at this point.



> Also, Abyss spawned the Cheagle.
> 
> DIE CHEAGLE DIE


I'm sorry the only anthro-ish creature in the game doesn't cater to your personal fetish.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm fine with animals as long as they're not annoying and pointless.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 9, 2009)

Good (random) news! Tales of Vesperia's getting a film adaptation.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2009)

A film adaptation, not just an animated series like Abyss, Phantasia, and Symphonia but a film? (I also heard Legendia's geting an animated series as well) 


And Alex, what I think he means is how Fire Emblem has a lot of stock characters, even if they mostly had some personality revealed through supports..which are entirely optional and either require wikis or multiple playthroughs to truly figure out. (No way in hell was I gonna restart the game >9000 times so I could get Renault and Karla's A convos...or even use Barte that long since Dart surpasses him 150% of the time) 

...and L'Arachel is probably rather close to being a walking cliche of a princess. Even if they do at least balance it out by making her react unrealistically.
L'Arachel: Hey Joshua! Let's open up a CASINO in a THEOCRACY!  
L'Arachel: AAAAH!!!! A NAKED MAN'S SHOULDER! OH GODS THAT'S INDECENT EXPOSURE!!! D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah yes, Namco likes to whore the (crappy) series as always!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2009)

AlexX said:


> To you maybe.


That's what you think.



AlexX said:


> You heard me.


I did not hear you.



AlexX said:


> Storyline is a vital part of an RPG. If you don't care about stories that make you think or anything like that, look to another genre.


If the story is interesting and it makes sense, Then okay. But Abyss didn't do that.  



Digitalpotato said:


> A film adaptation, not just an animated series like Abyss, Phantasia, and Symphonia but a film? (I also heard Legendia's geting an animated series as well)


 Isn't Hearts getting an animated series? 



Digitalpotato said:


> And Alex, what I think he means is how Fire Emblem has a lot of stock characters, even if they mostly had some personality revealed through supports..which are entirely optional and either require wikis or multiple playthroughs to truly figure out. (No way in hell was I gonna restart the game >9000 times so I could get Renault and Karla's A convos...or even use Barte that long since Dart surpasses him 150% of the time)


Yeah, Fire Emblem is so boring it's more of a book then a game.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah yes, Namco likes to whore the (crappy) series as always!


 Vesperia wasn't that bad. :/


----------



## AlexX (Feb 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> A film adaptation, not just an animated series like Abyss, Phantasia, and Symphonia but a film? (I also heard Legendia's geting an animated series as well)


Wasn't Phantasia based off a book?



> And Alex, what I think he means is how Fire Emblem has a lot of stock characters, even if they mostly had some personality revealed through supports..which are entirely optional and either require wikis or multiple playthroughs to truly figure out. (No way in hell was I gonna restart the game >9000 times so I could get Renault and Karla's A convos...or even use Barte that long since Dart surpasses him 150% of the time)


Fire Emblem has 50+ characters each installment and is a STRATEGY game. It's really not comparable to traditional RPGs.

Also, in terms of pure statistics Bartre is the better of the two, he's just harder to use at first (but totally worth it if you're playing for rank... Dart's promotion item costs way too much).



> ...and L'Arachel is probably rather close to being a walking cliche of a princess.


She would, but that's balanced out by a few things:
A. She is not the lead female. That role belongs to Eirika, and although she has plot importance, that's only for about 1/3 the game.
B. She can die. And like all FE chars, dead means DEAD.
and
C. She's F***ING INSANE.



Perverted Impact said:


> That's what you think.


No, that's what YOU think.[/pointreducedtobickering]



> I did not hear you.


It's ironic you hate characters of the aforementioned Tales games due to not having interesting backstories, yet you also seem to have a problem when they bring ones in with a darker past.



> If the story is interesting and it makes sense, Then okay. But Abyss didn't do that.


The stories of all the Tales games are interesting and make perfect sense (well, unless you have a habit of skipping cutscenes for no good reason). Just because you don't like it doesn't mean they aren't interesting or leave untied loose ends.



> Yeah, Fire Emblem is so boring it's more of a book then a game.


It's a strategy game. You're supposed to spend the majority of the game thinking up your next move and figuring how the opponent will react for the best results. That's where the fun comes from in strategy games, and if that's not your cup of tea either play another genre or go with real-time strategy games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 10, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Vesperia wasn't that bad. :/



I liked Vesperia.  The battle system was a pretty big upgrade from Abyss's, and didn't even pull a Star Ocean and give you annoying camera controls or just fix the camera in one place. I liked the secret missions.  Actually added more to the boss fights than just spam Shining Fang, Force Field, or Sword Rain or Omega-Demon-Chaos and hope you can stunlock the boss enough while activating Mystic Artes.  The difficulty also would give you a challenge but then again though so did Destiny remake.

...except Vesperia's plot really needed to be worked out. I mean, seriously, it's one of my favourite games and even I admit that. 

The story needed a few revisions. Alexei just all of a suden said "oh, now I'M the villain so now YOU have to go after ME!", duke suddenly said "This proves it...mankind's evil" even if he is probably the first "Chief Antagonists" who actually doesn't defend his ideals to the end and actually saves the day in the end. The thing that bothered me the most though, is how callous everyone was towards Raven being Schwann.

Uh, dude! Yuri HATES knights! And he tried to KILL you! You act like that baction event never really happened! Or maybe Alexei summoning the Adephagos canceled it all out especially since you smacked him. Well at least Namco-bandai kept the antagonist list blonde free this time, unless Zagi counts. (Seriously, ever notice that all the tales of makers like to put blondes in the antagonist role? They seem to be replacing it with a white-hair fetish that isn't exclusive to the villains)


*Did Shizel really save the day at the end of Eternia? It's been awhile since I last saw the ending and I haven't touched my PSP-file at the final dungeon in months because other games called.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 12, 2009)

Star Ocean had camera problems?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2009)

It's in a fixed position and zoomed out. I much prefer how Tales puts you more close-up position, or even being right NEXT to them.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 12, 2009)

What SO game are you talking about?

Because all of them have settings where you can keep the camera at the leader at all times.

However, why would you NOT like the camera zoomed out? At least that would make you see what is happening in the whole team.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2009)

Mostly star ocean 2 had some annoyances for me. *shrugs* I think part of it was that 2D with a 3D battlefield took some getting used to. (Kind of what I liked about Rebirth) 

Though the camera zoomed out is better on multiplayer so you can see where you're going. I played co-op with Vesperia and Symphonia and my friends would usually play Raven and Rita. (I don't know how they had the patience to play as raven though. Chelsea and Natalia > Raven since their arrows don't fly all over the place)


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonder if I should get a PsP i mean tehre are games on it i want to play but i am still uncertain. need more pros vs cons of the thing.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 13, 2009)

Kitoth said:


> Wonder if I should get a PsP i mean tehre are games on it i want to play but i am still uncertain. need more pros vs cons of the thing.



Pros:
+ Great graphics
+ Can be an alternate MP3/video player when you other one is dead or not working
+ Has internet access (No friend codes required!)
+ Customizable themes
+ Access to the PlayStation Store

Cons:
- The 3000 system has a screen that's on steroids
- The internet can sometimes be annoying
- It can't play some types of music files, and it can only play MPEG-file videos from what I know of
- No second analog stick (It's not that bad of a problem usually, though)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 13, 2009)

You can enable Flash and WMA though. It always plays MP3 - although if it doesn't, just "export as MP3" via Audacity.

And I don't see any problem with SO2's camera...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 13, 2009)

I had some problems but then again though, speaking of the PSP, isn't there a remake of Star OCean 2 coming out soon on that?


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 14, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Pros:
> + Great graphics
> + Can be an alternate MP3/video player when you other one is dead or not working
> + Has internet access (No friend codes required!)
> ...



Well for me I'd be mainly getting it for the games because i got a good mp3 player already and as for the analog thing doesn't sound like much of an issue i mean the majority of us have played games when there was no analog stick(Nes, Snes, Genesis, Gameboy etc)... Now what is this whole rumor about a price drop on the PsP. my mom said she read or heard from a co-worker or gamer who came into Toys R us( she works in the R-zone there ). my mom is quite knowledgeable and keeps up to date with game news but this i have not heard anything about only news I heard about is the potential price drop for the Ps3 which I hope is true come sometime in April.


----------

